# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  [некоторые вендоры] CIH

## Surfer

Эмм, кто-нибудь может объяснить мне откуда в блокноте может быть чих.

Причём совсем недавно картина на вирустотале была намного хуже, где-то 12-15 вендоров считала его чернобылем =\

Просто интересно  :Smiley: 




> Antivirus Version Last Update Result 
> AhnLab-V3 2007.12.15.10 2007.12.14 - 
> *AntiVir 7.6.0.45 2007.12.16 W95/CIH (inactive)*
> Authentium 4.93.8 2007.12.16 - 
> Avast 4.7.1098.0 2007.12.16 - 
> AVG 7.5.0.503 2007.12.16 - 
> BitDefender 7.2 2007.12.16 - 
> CAT-QuickHeal 9.00 2007.12.15 - 
> *ClamAV 0.91.2 2007.12.16 W32.CIH.1003*
> ...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## OSSP2008

Вот новый результат детекта (с разных сайтов):
Антивирус	Версия	Обновление	Результат
AhnLab-V3	2007.12.20.10	2007.12.19	-
*AntiVir	7.6.0.45	2007.12.19	W95/CIH (inactive)*
Authentium	4.93.8	2007.12.19	-
Avast	4.7.1098.0	2007.12.18	-
*AVG	7.5.0.503	2007.12.19	Win32/Small*
*BitDefender	7.2	2007.12.19	Trojan.Flashkiller.C*
CAT-QuickHeal	9.00	2007.12.19	-
*ClamAV	0.91.2	2007.12.19	W32.CIH.1003*
DrWeb	4.44.0.09170	2007.12.19	-
eSafe	7.0.15.0	2007.12.19	-
eTrust-Vet	31.3.5387	2007.12.19	-
Ewido	4.0	2007.12.19	-
FileAdvisor	1	2007.12.19	-
Fortinet	3.14.0.0	2007.12.19	-
F-Prot	4.4.2.54	2007.12.18	-
F-Secure	6.70.13030.0	2007.12.19	-
*Ikarus	T3.1.1.15	2007.12.19	Trojan.FlashKiller.C*
Kaspersky	7.0.0.125	2007.12.19	-
McAfee	5189	2007.12.19	-
Microsoft	1.3109	2007.12.19	-
NOD32v2	2734	2007.12.19	-
Norman	5.80.02	2007.12.19	-
Panda	9.0.0.4	2007.12.18	-
Prevx1	V2	2007.12.19	-
Rising	20.23.22.00	2007.12.19	-
Sophos	4.24.0	2007.12.19	-
Sunbelt	2.2.907.0	2007.12.19	-
*Symantec	10	2007.12.19	Trojan Horse*
TheHacker	6.2.9.165	2007.12.19	-
VBA32	3.12.2.5	2007.12.19	-
VirusBuster	4.3.26:9	2007.12.19	-
*Webwasher-Gateway	6.0.1	2007.12.19	Win32.CIH (inactive)*


Scanner	Scanner Version	Scanner Engine	Scanner Signatures	Result	Scan Time
A-Squared	3.0.0.126	N/A	20071219	Clean	12.44 secs
Arcavir	1.0.5	N/A	10:22 19-12-2007	Clean	12.44 secs
avast!	3.0.1	N/A	071218-0	Clean	0.03 secs
*AVG Anti Virus	7.5.49	442	269.17.4/1189	Win32/Small	18.59 secs*
*Avira AntiVir	2.1.11-47	7.6.0.46	7.0.1.123	W95/CIH (inactive)	23.18 secs*
CA eTrust	N/A	31.03.00	31.03.5387	Win32/CIH!remnants	6.30 secs
CAT QuickHeal	9.00	N/A	19 December, 2007	Clean	29.34 secs
*ClamAV	0.91.2	N/A	5182	W32.CIH.1003	2.75 secs*
Dr. Web	4.44.0.10150	4.44.0.9170	280463	Clean	32.82 secs
F-PROT	4.6.8	3.16.16	17 December 2007	Clean	4.89 secs
F-PROT 6	6.2.1	4.4.1.52	200712181804	Clean	5.95 secs
F-Secure	1.02	5325	2007-12-19_06	Clean	26.09 secs
Kaspersky	5.7.13	457884	19-12-2007	Clean	24.13 secs
McAfee Virusscan	5.20.0	5.2.00	v5187	Clean	8.88 secs
NOD32	2.70.6	1068	2734	Clean	5.98 secs
Norman Virus Control	5.70.01	5.91.08	5.90	Clean	39.76 secs
Panda	9.04.03.0001	1271167	14/12/2007	Clean	7.88 secs
Sophos Sweep	4.24.0	2.52.1	4.24	Clean	23.40 secs
Trend Micro	N/A	8.500-1001	898	Clean	8.65 secs
VBA32	3.12.2.5	N/A	2007.12.19	Clean	7.87 secs
VirusBuster 2005	1.3.4	4.3.23:9	9.117.7/11.0	Clean	9.67 secs


Scanner 	Engine Ver	Sig Ver	Sig Date	Scan result	Time
A-Squared	3.0.0.126	2007.12.19	2007-12-19	-	4.012
AhnLab V3	2007.12.20.00	2007.12.20	2007-12-20	-	1.817
*AntiVir	7.6.0.45	7.0.1.122	2007-12-19	W95/CIH (inactive)	8.995*
Arcavir	1.0.4	200712191022	2007-12-19	-	5.500
Avast	1.0.8	071218-0	2007-12-18	-	13.105
AVG	7.5.49.442	269.17.1/1183	2007-12-13	-	8.843
*BitDefender	7.60825.961084	7.16384	2007-12-19	Trojan.Flashkiller.C	14.962*
*CA (VET)	9.0.0.143	31.3.5387	2007-12-19	Win32/CIH!remnants virus.	9.053*
*ClamAV	0.91.2	5179	2007-12-19	W32.CIH.1003	0.329*
Comodo	2.11	2.0.0.378	2007-12-19	-	2.098
*CP Secure	1.1.0.655	2007.12.19	2007-12-19	Monitor.W32.ICMP_Watch	21.103*
Dr.Web	4.44.0.9170	2007.12.19	2007-12-19	-	14.929
Ewido	4.0.0.2	2007.12.19	2007-12-19	-	2.608
F-Prot	4.4.1.52	20071218	2007-12-18	-	6.786
F-Secure	5.51.6100	2007.12.19.02	2007-12-19	-	12.891
Fortinet	2.81-3.11	8.449	2007-12-03	-	1.124
*Ikarus	T3.1.01.15	2007.12.19.70015	2007-12-19	Trojan.FlashKiller.C	1.681*
JiangMin	10.00.650	2007.12.18	2007-12-18	-	2.182
Kaspersky	5.5.10	2007.12.19	2007-12-19	-	19.285
KingSoft	2007.6.20.249	2007.12.19	2007-12-19	-	1.434
McAfee	5.2.00	5188	2007-12-18	-	5.203
*mks_vir	2.01	2007.12.19	2007-12-19	Worm.Dref_l	10.649*
NOD32	2.70.10	2733	2007-12-19	-	0.042
Norman	5.91.08	5.90	2007-12-18	-	22.668
*nProtect	2007-12-19.00	1094933	2007-12-19	Trojan.Flashkiller.C	5.151*
Panda	9.04.03.0001	2007.12.19	2007-12-19	-	3.352
Prevx	V2	20071220	2007-12-20	-	17.869
Quick Heal	9.00	2007.12.19	2007-12-19	-	3.284
Rising	19.0	20.23.22.00	2007-12-19	-	1.854
Sophos	2.49.1	4.21	2007-12-19	-	14.070
Symantec	1.3.0.24	20071218.007	2007-12-18	-	0.183
The Hacker	6.2.9	v00165	2007-12-19	-	1.448
Trend Micro	8.500-1001	4.898.03	2007-12-19	-	0.053
VBA32	3.12.2.5	20071219.0030	2007-12-19	-	4.130
ViRobot	20071218	2007.12.18	2007-12-18	-	1.696
VirusBuster	4.3.19:9	9.117.7/11.0	2007-12-19	-	4.940

----------


## DVi

Вариантов ответа два:
1. http://www.anti-malware.ru/phpbb/vie...0ac269db2c68f7
2. http://www.anti-malware.ru/phpbb/vie...0ac269db2c68f7

----------


## OSSP2008

Вот ответ из вирлаба Kaspersky:

Здравствуйте, эти файлы были заражены вирусом Cih, после чего были не корректно пролечены. На данный момент они содержат не работоспособную часть кода вируса.
-- 
С уважением, Швецов Дмитрий
Вирусный аналитик, Kaspersky Lab.

----------


## Surfer

Прикольно, спасибо, сам не догадался  :Smiley:

----------

